# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΤΗΡΑΣ SIEMENS

## σιαγιοργε

Έχω έναν απορροφητήρα Siemens πτυσσόμενος παλιός του 1994. Άνοιξα ένα κομμάτι του πού είναι για λάμπες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς λάμπες  χρειάζονται ή λείπει κάποιο κομμάτι του ?              IMG_20171014_151619.jpg IMG_20171014_151612.jpg

----------


## tipos

Εχει σπασει η παλια λαμπα και εμεινε μεσα το πασο της.Κατεβασε τον γενικο απο τον πινακα και με ενα μητοτσιμπιδο προσπαθησε να ξεβιδωσεις το κοματι που εμεινε μεσα ωστε να μπορεσουν να βιδωσουν οι καινουργιες λαμπες.Η λαμπα που θα αγορασεις την ονομαζουμε κερι.Μπορεις να πας σε καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου και να τους δωσεις το κοματι της λαμπας που θα βγαλεις ωστε να δουν το πασο και να σου δωσουν μια ιδια.

----------


## vasilimertzani

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/786/lamptir...B7%CF%81%CE%B1

----------


## σιαγιοργε

καλησπέρα επαναφέρω το θέμα. Ο συγκεκριμένος απορροφητήρας δεν λειτουργεί ενώ παίρνει ρεύμα κανονικά. Αρχικά έχει σπάσει ο ένας μεντεσές και άνοιγε έκλεινε με δυσκολία πέρα από αυτό τελευταία έκανε έναν περίεργο θόρυβο. Μάλλον είναι μήπως το μοτέρ του?

----------


## xsterg

καλο ειναι επειδη δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις και επειδη εχει ταση δικτυου να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ειδικο.

----------


## Papas00zas

> καλησπέρα επαναφέρω το θέμα. Ο συγκεκριμένος απορροφητήρας δεν λειτουργεί ενώ παίρνει ρεύμα κανονικά. Αρχικά έχει σπάσει ο ένας μεντεσές και άνοιγε έκλεινε με δυσκολία πέρα από αυτό τελευταία έκανε έναν περίεργο θόρυβο. Μάλλον είναι μήπως το μοτέρ του?


Βουίζει το μοτέρ και δεν δουλεύει;

----------

